# Hilfe zu plink (putty) – Datei ausführen



## shareware (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich komme wieder mal nicht weiter. Irgendwie checke ich das plink von putty nicht so richtig.

Ich will in einer Windows batch-Datei das plink aufrufen, um auf einer Unixmaschine eine Datei auszuführen.

Genaues Beispiel.:

Datei zum ausführen auf einer Unixmaschine (SCO):
/home/user1/script_test
host: unixm123, IP: 10.254.123.123, User: root,  Password: nixchecker

batch-Datei in Windows
c:/Daten/test.bat


Scriptdatei für plink:
C:/Daten/test_script.txt

?Wie muss der Befehl in der batch-Datei auf einem PC denn genau aussehen?
?Wie muss die Scriptdatei denn genau aussehen?

1000-Dank an den, der mir hier eine genaue Lösung geben kann.

P.S.:
- Die Anleitung zu plink kenne ich, werde daraus aber nicht so richtig schlau.
- auf dem Unixrechner kann nix installiert werden, da hier permanent das Betriebssystem neu aufgespielt wird. Allerhöchstens könnten Dateien rüberkopiert werden und Rechte gesetzt werden. Alles andere müsste ich händisch machen, und dann kann ich die Situation gleich so lassen wie sie ist.
- Damit man auch weiß wofür das ganze gut ist:
Unsere Unixmaschinen (SCO mit Minimalaustattung) sind Geräte zum Testen spezieller elektronischer Systeme. Da sich die Testsoftware permanent verändert , müssen die Testgeräte häufig neu installiert werden. Nun muss ich dauernd dafür sorgen, dass der vorherige Zustand wieder erreicht wird.


----------

